# using phone camera(samsung rogue) as webcam



## hammer326 (Aug 12, 2008)

hello I was looking for the fastest way I can start using my phone camera as a webcam. I have a samsung rogue. I tried doing was said in this video YouTube - Use a phone as a webcam for free! Wireless webcam for free! but my file viewer on my phone kept denying the file was on my SD card, and it did the same when trying to move it to the phone. if anyone knows of a fix or alternate way you would reccommend I would be grateful to know it. also if it would be easier to use my digital camera, a kodak easyshare C613, as a webcam, please enlighten me on how to do so with that. thank you.


----------

